# Learning before buying



## Hojodo (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi this is my first post. I’m interested in 16’ skiff for fly fishing but would like to take family of four on cruise if possible. Normally it would be two people fishing. Thanks
Hugh


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome! There is quite a bit of discussion about that on here. If you search keywords you can find threads and read through them to see everyone’s opinion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can’t have it all. A 16’ poling skiff is cramped with 4 people no matter what. 18’ is a possibility with two adults and two kids.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Is there a 16ft that allows 4 people? my 17 ft beavertail says 3 people max, kind of annoying really.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> Is there a 16ft that allows 4 people? my 17 ft beavertail says 3 people max, kind of annoying really.


Not 4 adults my size or bigger. I’ve had myself 220#, a buddy 175 and another 210 and it was miserable trying to pole. Running is not bad but I wouldn’t want to add yet another person. Maybe two adults and two small kids but still uncomfortable. My lady and son go with me and it’s fine but he’s 5 and she isn’t big.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah not really for fishing I guess, this year in Florida my inlaws came down and I took them for a cruise in the lower keys back country couldn't take my wife though. If I could take 4 total for just a cruise now and then it would give me more latitude to be literally out fishing everyday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don’t have time for sight seeing. If I’m getting in my boat I’m going fishing.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

That just cuz Texas doesn't have anything to look at


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You won't find a 16' fly skiff that will carry 4 with any degree of comfort. That would be a unicorn and we'd all have one...


----------



## Hojodo (Feb 27, 2020)

*I won’t fish with 4 people. I would like to take my wife and grand kids out for a spin a couple of time a year. My grand kids are 6 years old: boy and girl. The boy is interested in fishing. So two adults and a kid on weekends. Otherwise it’s one or two fishing. *

*If the spin doesn’t make sense in the skiff then I’ll just rent a bigger boat for the spin. I want to stay with an easy to handle boat for me at 63 and getting older. 
Thanks. *


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

crboggs said:


> You won't find a 16' fly skiff that will carry 4 with any degree of comfort. That would be a unicorn and we'd all have one...


Except for Smack.


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hojodo said:


> *I won’t fish with 4 people. I would like to take my wife and grand kids out for a spin a couple of time a year. My grand kids are 6 years old: boy and girl. The boy is interested in fishing. So two adults and a kid on weekends. Otherwise it’s one or two fishing. *
> 
> *If the spin doesn’t make sense in the skiff then I’ll just rent a bigger boat for the spin. I want to stay with an easy to handle boat for me at 63 and getting older.
> Thanks. *



I'm thinking Mitzi 17'. My 60 y/o father-in-law (perhaps not a great example, he is more spry than most 20 year olds) has one and fishes it solo. I believe its rated for 4 people (technically) and should be able to handle the load you are describing. Also good from a price perspective and fly fishes relatively decent, considering the deadrise, which, in turn, makes it comfortable to cruise in.


----------

